# Stitch the betta



## Linzee (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm trying again moving on from my loss of sushi. His name is stitch I wasn't sure if I wanted to try again but went to the pet store and saw him and another flaring at each other in there little homes it was funny. Stitch is smaller then my other one was I got a heater and a therm. also because I didn't want to have him cold during the winter season. But I have one problem he eats the blood worms right when I put it in the tank but when I give him betta flakes another day he goes for it puts it in his mouth and spits it up into a million pieces he doesn't look like he's throwing up just looks like he is picky should I try and get pellet food?


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Try to get some pellets. If he still won't eat them, don't feed him anything for a few days, then try again. Bloodworms are good as treats, but shouldn't be his only food.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Pellets would be better, IME. Stitch will appreciate the heater I bet. Bettas dont like getting cold. Good luck with him!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

They will generally like live food. So you can either feed him live bloodworms (In case the winter prevent your from getting source of live food, you may want to start training him having frozen bloodworm)


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

brine shrimp are also a good substitute to! btw what size tank is he in the bigger the tank the happier!


----------



## Linzee (Oct 10, 2005)

*Thanks*

I will try the pellet food and hope that it works. Oh and I have a 5 gallon tank with a small heater should I get a bubbler for oxygyn? :fish:


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

no they get it from the air


----------

